# Bimmer Ownership Phases... (Very very long)



## stephenn (Jun 24, 2004)

*What about?*

What about, after purchasing the car, reading about all the trouble with the moon roof shade, door trim, and window regulator problems on the discussion groups and worrying that you might have made a mistake on the purchase. Then, realizing since you have already experienced 2 of 3 and that you are still under warranty, you don't care for as long as the warranty lasts. All the plusses more than make up for it.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

*Phase 4*

Phase 4: Start complaining about the E__ design that is due to replace your E__, clearly a classic BMW if there ever was one.

Phase 5: Start doing research on all the cars you could buy instead of a BMW, becasue if BMW can't listen to you and your design ethic, they can go to hell...

Phase 6: Well, maybe the design is not THAT bad...it'll probably grow on me...

Begin Phase sub-0.



P.S., I'm actually keeping my E39...


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Great post!!! So, this really does happen to all of us? I though it just happened to a few of us true gear-heads with OCD. :thumbup:


----------



## Pheeva (Feb 7, 2006)

*Boi*

That needs to be published!!!!


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Very amusing. Well done. I would only dispute the not-leasing comment. I figure BMW's are leased more often than the average car because of high price and high residuals (though I agree with your principle and do not lease myself).


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Rofl!


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Am I the only one who finds it strange that such an old post gets resurrected?


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

That is HILARIOUS. Im at Phase 1.5 and so far it has been my experience word-for-word. I find it funny that a 4+ year old post still rings true. Good Stuff!


----------



## Bioking (Oct 24, 2005)

Bravo FT, I enjoyed your phases of being a Bimmer owner. I sure can relate to many of the characteristics you describe. I would call your Phase sub-0 and Phase 0, the fever. It starts simply enough, a twist of the neck and upper body to catch a longer glimpse of the car that just went by. Each passing day, the fever gets a little hotter. Bimmer awareness goes way up, and it seems every third or fourth car on the road is a BMW. Everyone has one except you. You do the reading and research, and soon there is only one way to cure the fever. You know the rest of the story from there.


----------



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

I've owned my bimmer for a little over a month. Here's how it went for me:

Phase 1: Test drive an Acura TL. Spend an hour playing with all the standard options. Leave dealership thinking about radio, nav, voice control.
Phase 2: Test drive Bimmer. Spend an hour driving. Leave dealership thinking about how well the car drives.
Phase 3: Test drive Infiniti, Acura again, Lexus. Leave dealership forgetting which car was which.
Phase 4: Test drive BMW again. That "feeling" returns before the car is out of the lot. Turn around and buy it.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Is the original poster still active on the board.....???

Man this thread is crusty.....


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Nov 18, 2005)

It's like you were following me around.


----------

